# Upgrade Software



## terrykemm (Jan 13, 2008)

I see that there is a software upgrade to 6.x.x. I tried to install it and it says I have to remove my older version first. What happens to the show that I have setup to automatically download and the settings that automatically downloads these shows? Will I have to go thru that setup again?

Thanks
Terry


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

upgrade for what?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

terrykemm said:


> I see that there is a software upgrade to 6.x.x. I tried to install it and it says I have to remove my older version first. What happens to the show that I have setup to automatically download and the settings that automatically downloads these shows? Will I have to go thru that setup again?
> 
> Thanks
> Terry


Be sure to check the minimum hardware requirements

No problem using Windows Add and Remove Programs removed the old TiVo Desktop and install the new version It remembered everything everything except the location for the recordings (I did not use the default).

This question might fit better over in TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo


----------



## terrykemm (Jan 13, 2008)

Tivo Desktop


----------

